# Problem im Firefox: Neues Fenster bei Klick



## Iffadrim (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Buffies,

ich habe eine Frage die wohl den Admin eurer HP betrifft.

Auf welchen Browser ist die Seite optimiert?

Ich nutze hauptsächlich Firefox und habe bei eurer Seite das Problem, dass ich wenn ich einen Beitrag mit Rechts-Klick in einem neuen Fenster öffnen will
es ewig dauert, bzw. ich mehrfach klicken muss, bis überhaupt was passiert.

Und nein es liegt nicht an meinem Rechner, ich habe das Phänomen an mehreren Rechnern nachvollziehen können.

Die Anzeige macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Tikume (9. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich mit Firefox 25.0.1 geradenicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2013)

@ifra

mal probiert beim link "rechtsklick" "link in neuen fenster öffnen" ob es dann gleich aufgeht ?

habe das selbe problem allgemein bei diversen links wenn ich sie via mausklick öffnen will via opera auch ausserhalb von buffed


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem hatte letztens auf unserer Schwesternseite forum.videogameszone.de (Gleiches Framework) auch jemand. Jedoch ist das nicht nachvollzieh- oder reproduzierbar. Der einzige Rückschluss den wir bisher ziehen konnten ist, dass es mit irgendwelchen speziellen Plugins zusammenhängt, die im Browser installiert wurden. Bei möglichen Zusammenhängen mit Script- oder Ad-Blockern können wir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

